

Saving money with Regular Gas in your Premium car?...Better do the math. - kapgoals
http://autoglance.com/blog/view/9

======
johno215
Note that two out of eight (25%) cars saw a decrease in mpg when using premium
gasoline. Not a statistically strong correlation for using premium gas.
Probably a combination of varying driving styles and that octane is not
supposed to affect mileage for modern cars.[1]

[1] <http://dsc.discovery.com/cars/top-10/car-myths/08.html>

------
bradleyland
This article doesn't really say much, does it? Averaging fuel consumption in
daily driving isn't a very good testing method because of variations in
conditions.

It's really not that difficult of a decision for me. According to the
engineers that designed and built my engine, I should use fuel rated at 91
octane or better. Why should I presume that I know better than those
engineers? Imagine if you, as an engineer, told a client they should not use a
particular technology because it is unsuitable. Then, imagine the client
flatly ignored your suggestion. That'd be pretty frustrating, right? So why do
that with the advice of automobile engineers?

------
michaelcampbell
My 1995 car (premium at the time) diesels horribly on the cheap stuff so I
don't use it; the cost of repair is probably going to overwhelm any savings,
given my driving habits.

Which I suppose is exactly his point; do the actual math. Don't step over
dollars picking up pennies.

------
shahoo
Why are there 2 Infiniti G 35's listed with opposing data? In the first case
you get better mileage with premium, the next one shows you get better mileage
with regular. This really makes all the data look very suspect.

------
signalsignal
Ah, weasel words I love thee: "...potential for long term damage..."

